# RE: BMR STB Just Arrived



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: BMR STB Just Arrived*

Just came in today and it's much beefier than the Pic. would have you believe. Going to get her plated next week...

_(BMR Part Discrp.) The factory at least gave us a strut tower brace for the new GTO but, unfortunately, it is little more than a cosmetic piece. The factory brace is made from thin wall 1" x .083" seamed tubing and does little to reinforce the strut towers. The BMR strut tower brace is made from 1-5/8" x .095" seamless tubing and uses heavy duty 3/16" mounting plates._


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mount that biatch.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice i got silver!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Well – I just ordered a Maggie 112 and I don’t believe there is clearance with the BMR STB so I may put it up for sale here once I know for sure…Bad timing on my part. At least it was a relatively inexpensive Mod…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Well – I just ordered a Maggie 112 and I don’t believe there is clearance with the BMR STB so I may put it up for sale here once I know for sure…Bad timing on my part. At least it was a relatively inexpensive Mod…


Holy smokes he finally lost it!! arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Well – I just ordered a Maggie 112 and I don’t believe there is clearance with the BMR STB so I may put it up for sale here once I know for sure…Bad timing on my part. At least it was a relatively inexpensive Mod…









Rukee said:


> Mount that biatch.


:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Mount that biatch.


 I love hearing those 3 words


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Well – *I just ordered a Maggie 112 *and I don’t believe there is clearance with the BMR STB so I may put it up for sale here once I know for sure…Bad timing on my part. At least it was a relatively inexpensive Mod…


Nice. I can't wait to order one, my car is ready for one.


Aramz06 said:


> Holy smokes he finally lost it!! arty:


:agree


----------

